# Would this be a good idea for an entrance?



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

I did something similar but as an exit for my haunted maze. 
If you can find some old window frames... cut some plexi-glass to fit. With plexi could even cut it to simulate broken glass. Cheap exterior lighting fixture, could be: dimmed, flickering, or even a yellow bug light bulb. Hot glue Spanish moss for that swampy feel. A long narrow pallet simulates a dock leading to the front door. Various swamp sound effects- frogs, bugs, etc. coming from nearby to set the tone. If you have a metal fishing boat place it next to the dock & tie it off.


----------



## Frightmarehomehaunt (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice, thats the shape I was thinking of but more old looking and more detailed. Thanks


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

That sounds great! Way better that the castle thing. Love the idea.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I built an apothecary facade that fits over my garage. It's 16 ft wide and about 20 feet tall. We put together a witches apothecary in the garage so people can walk up and look through the windows and see all the potions and icky things in jars.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Whoa that is amazing!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

That sounds really cool, but why only cover half of the garage? Is that so you can still park in the garage? This is a shack that I came up with for 2009. Something like it could very easily be converted into a facade that was up against a garage or house to give some dimensional panache. 










And this was something I used as an inspiration from skull and bone.


----------



## Frightmarehomehaunt (Mar 30, 2011)

yardhauntjunkie said:


> That sounds really cool, but why only cover half of the garage? Is that so you can still park in the garage? This is a shack that I came up with for 2009. Something like it could very easily be converted into a facade that was up against a garage or house to give some dimensional panache.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! That is so close to what I was thinking of!! Could you tell me what supplies you used and how you built it. That would be GREAT! I'm just thinking how close that is to what I was thinking of...wow. haha. And if there are any other pictures could you send it to me?


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Frightmarehomehaunt said:


> WOW! That is so close to what I was thinking of!! Could you tell me what supplies you used and how you built it. That would be GREAT! I'm just thinking how close that is to what I was thinking of...wow. haha. And if there are any other pictures could you send it to me?


Well I made mine out of pallet wood. But you definitely could achieve something like this using plywood you mentioned. You would just have to "age" the wood using some sort of faux painting technique. I basically made it in sections for storage and because I reused the pallet wood. But, if you were buying the stuff at the hardware store it really would just be a frame with the overlapping wood you mentioned on the outside. 

Here is a shot of 2 of the sections. One with just the frame and the other with the pallet wood attached. With the thin plywood you could easily overlap the boards.









Then this is the sections apart so you can get an idea of how they fit together.









Then this is them fit together.









Then this is a shot of the deck added on to see it is a similar idea as the other sections. and the porch roof before I found the tin sections.









How big do you think you are going to make yours?


----------



## thinkhalloween (Feb 27, 2011)

wow the old scary shack at night...especially with some lanterns. very scary and creepy...great idea!


----------



## Pop's (Sep 22, 2020)

Here's what I did for last year's halloween. I made a halloween entrance that led to my cemetery. And it was all made from reclaimed wood.


----------

